# question



## pigeonmaniac (May 8, 2009)

i have a blue bar cock which also carries powder paired to a brown chequer hen. what colors will i get from this pair.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All the babies will be blue, and cocks will carry brown. All will be checks unless the hen is split for bar, then you'll get both.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> All the babies will be blue, and cocks will carry brown. All will be checks unless the hen is split for bar, then you'll get both.


well said i ahve got hte same a brown hen with a blue bar cock the babys will be brown and the yuong felmales will be blue bar/checker


----------



## pigeonmaniac (May 8, 2009)

thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

james fillbrook said:


> well said i ahve got hte same a brown hen with a blue bar cock the babys will be brown and the yuong felmales will be blue bar/checker


Do you mean ash-red instead of brown? Otherwise, all the babies from a blue x brown pairing would be blue regardless of sex. With a blue x ash-red pairing, all boys would be red and all girls would be blue.


----------

